# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  كن نفسك ... تكن مميزاً

## حازم عطاالله

ليس عيباً
------------
1- إن لم تمتلك رقة الحديث وعذوبة اللسان واقناع الآخرين بما تريد, ولكن العيب كل العيب أن يكون الكذب والخداع والنفاق هي طباعك.!

2- ليس عيباً إن لم تحقق كل أهدافك ولكن العيب كل العيب أن لا تحاول وتستسلم ولا تستـفيد من التجارب السابقة

3- ليس عيباً أن تزل قدمك فتسقط من القمة , ولكن العيب كل العيب أن تظل راقدا حيث أنت دون أن تحاول الصعود.!

4- ليس عيباً أن نحب شخص ما, ولكن العيب كل العيب أن نخدع هذا الشخص لم يكن له وجود في داخلنا ونتحايل علية لتسلية أوقاتنا .. والتـفاخر أمام زملائنا

5- ليس عيباَ أن تكون فقيراً محتاجاً أوصد الفقر كل الأبواب في وجهك, ولكن العيب كل العيب أن تكون صغيراَ في نفسك حقيراَ.. وليس لك حساب للعزة والكرامة في نفسك.!

6- ليس عيباَ أن تكون غنيا.. وأن تمتلك سيارة وأن تتناول أطايب الطعام وتلبس أفخر الثياب ولكن العيب أن تنسى أخوة لك أدمت الصخور أقدامهم وهم يسيرون بجانب الرصيف.!

7- ليس عيباً أن تسمع من الآخرين ما لا يرضيك وأنت تقول الحقيقة, ولكن العيب كل العيب أن تغضب ربك لكي ترضي الناس . "وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مبديه " ... بالقول والفعل فيكون ظاهرك غير ما باطنك كالمنافقين !8* ليس عيبا أن تكون قديسا أوملتزما وإن تكون غريبا بين أهلك فطوبى للغرباء لكن العيب كل العيب أن تكون من الذين إذا خلوا بمحارم الله انتهكوها

وأخيراً ليس العيب أن يكون فينا عيبا
ولكن العيب كل العيب أن نرضى بعيوبنا ونقـلل عند الله قـدرنا

 :Clever:  :Clever:  :Clever:

----------

